# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  White stuff PLEASE HELP!

## Christalligator

So, one of my toads seems to be having some problems. A few days ago he had white on his nose, so we moved him to his own place. Then he looked better so we put him back with the others. Then my fiance was watching them and noticed that there were little white bits and strands coming off of him and his nose is discoloured. When he jumped in to the water it seemed to all be coming off then. 

Please help!!!

----------


## Jimifrog

Is it shedding?

toad sheds skin - YouTube

----------


## Christalligator

No i dont think he is shedding. His nose has been discoloured for about a week!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> No i dont think he is shedding. His nose has been discoloured for about a week!


Is there any white mold located within their enclosure? Look on the wood if you have. Any in there or on any moss you might have in there? His nose could also be discolored from jumping into the glass causing a bruise. The srands are shed skin.

----------


## Christalligator

> Is there any white mold located within their enclosure? Look on the wood if you have. Any in there or on any moss you might have in there? His nose could also be discolored from jumping into the glass causing a bruise. The srands are shed skin.


I know mold is bad, but could this white mold make them sick?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I know mold is bad, but could this white mold make them sick?


If it gets out of hand and starts to attack your frogs yes! Amphibians are highly suceptable to fungul infection due to their skin needing lots of moisture and the climate in which they live in. if you have white mold growing within the enclosure you should dispose of it. A little on the wood is part of woods natural process of decay. It is fine as long as it doesn't start to grow in overwhelming amounts. So I guess you're saying that yes there is white mold growing in their enclosure?

----------


## Don

Can you post a pic?  Maybe someone can try to ID the problem from a pic.

----------


## Christalligator

> If it gets out of hand and starts to attack your frogs yes! Amphibians are highly suceptable to fungul infection due to their skin needing lots of moisture and the climate in which they live in. if you have white mold growing within the enclosure you should dispose of it. A little on the wood is part of woods natural process of decay. It is fine as long as it doesn't start to grow in overwhelming amounts. So I guess you're saying that yes there is white mold growing in their enclosure?


Ya i was told there was a bit in the tank. Is there a way to help prevent it. Also is there anything i can get to give the toad just in case he has the startings of a fungal infection?

----------


## Christalligator

> Can you post a pic?  Maybe someone can try to ID the problem from a pic.


What should i get pictures of?

----------


## Don

The mold and the frogs nose.   Many tanks mold as part of the cycling process,  Misting the mold a few times a day with RO or Distilled water can usually fight back some of the molding process.

Usually this mold is only a light thin white covering on wood type items.  I don't think it would transfer to the frogs face though.  I could be wrong.

The stuff coming off the nose should be shed since they shed pretty regularly but pics should help with determining the problem.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> The mold and the frogs nose.   Many tanks mold as part of the cycling process,  Misting the mold a few times a day with RO or Distilled water can usually fight back some of the molding process.
> 
> Usually this mold is only a light thin white covering on wood type items.  I don't think it would transfer to the frogs face though.  I could be wrong.
> 
> The stuff coming off the nose should be shed since they shed pretty regularly but pics should help with determining the problem.


Agreed.

----------


## Christalligator

There is a picture of this noise, and i circled the mold. There wasnt as much as my fiance was saying there was. His nose almost looks like it has mucus on it.

----------


## Don

I would pull and replace all the moss but I don't believe that is what is wrong with the frog.  This looks more like a mucus on the frogs face probably due to a bacterial infection.  If so, it can be passed on to other frogs and should be separated and made comfortable in a separate tank.

As for the mucus, hopefully someone with experience in bacterial infections can pipe in and suggest a course of action to help your frog.  Best bet is a herp vet since I would guess meds are the only thing going to clear this up.

----------


## Christalligator

If i could get some more help about the toadies nose that would be great!

----------


## hyla

I agree with Don. The white filmy substance on the nose looks like a mucus. I would remove the frog from the tank and put him in a basic enclosure until your appointment with a vet. Remove the moss and do a complete tank cleaning and keep an eye on the others. Infections are easily transmitted from frog to frog.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Kristy and Don are both right and I am sorry to say that I don't believe you can treat this infection due to its location. Being directly infront of the nasal passages makes it extremely difficult to apply any antibacterial ointment without getting any in the frogs nostrels. I would get the little guy to a vet ASAP before it spreads to the repitory system and becomes more complicated. Antibiotics are necissary at this point and probably oral ones at that. Good luck and I hope he recovers soon.

----------


## Frog MAN

I'm sorry but that toad is going to die. The same thing happened to my toad and the next day it was dead and not breathing.

----------


## Christalligator

UPDATE:

Ok so we took him in to our vet, she took a swob of his nose and tested it. She said there was no ( some kind of bacteria that started with a "P") which is good. But the thing on the nose looks like a bruise. Because of this she said there was a bit of a bacteria build up around that area so she gave us some antibiotics that we have to put on his back once a day. We think that it was something that was brought with one of the other toads we bought after. He didnt get sick until we got that one. So fingers crossed he gets better soon. 

The vet said he should be fine to put with the other toads. So we did a water change got rid of the moss and put him back in with the others. Hes not lethargic which is a good sign. I guess we will just have to wait and see.

Thank you for all the feedback, it is very much appreciated.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> UPDATE:
> 
> Ok so we took him in to our vet, she took a swob of his nose and tested it. She said there was no ( some kind of bacteria that started with a "P") which is good. But the thing on the nose looks like a bruise. Because of this she said there was a bit of a bacteria build up around that area so she gave us some antibiotics that we have to put on his back once a day. We think that it was something that was brought with one of the other toads we bought after. He didnt get sick until we got that one. So fingers crossed he gets better soon. 
> 
> The vet said he should be fine to put with the other toads. So we did a water change got rid of the moss and put him back in with the others. Hes not lethargic which is a good sign. I guess we will just have to wait and see.
> 
> Thank you for all the feedback, it is very much appreciated.


I hope he recovers soon.

----------


## Don

Great to hear.  Hope it clears up soon too.

----------


## hyla

Yay we love happy endings. Im glad you brought it to get the care it needs. Keep us posted!

----------


## Christalligator

Update: We are still having some troubles with Tiny. Its hard to tell if the Anti-biotic is working because we couldnt see what was wrong in the first place. But we were having troubles getting him to eat still. So the vet called to ask us how it was going and my fiance told her that he still wasnt eating. She asked us to bring him in, she showed us how to force feed him with a tube and this paste stuff. We are hoping this will fatten him up. Right now he sends all his time in the dark under a log. So *fingers crossed*

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Poor guy. Hopefully the food will give him the energy to fight whatever is ailing him.

----------


## Christalligator

Me too. I was also wondering if English Ivy is safe to put in there tank? I know there are some plants you shouldnt and i didnt know if this was one of them.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Me too. I was also wondering if English Ivy is safe to put in there tank? I know there are some plants you shouldnt and i didnt know if this was one of them.


I am not sure. Perhaps someone with experiance with FBTs will know for sure. Maybe even post in the Vivarium section of the forum and ask there to see if anyone knows if its safe for amphibians.

----------

